#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  Iwcf

## eas

now we present the International Well Control Fourm 


the most wanted certificate in the field of drilling 
now for every one are interisted in the field of drilling 

the ceritficate introduced from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Iwcf

----------


## aliali

Thank You

----------


## Mohamed

very nice, many of us search for it

----------


## Islam_khalil

Thank you very much

----------


## medori

Thank You

----------


## eng_hany_azer

Thank you

----------


## dany3000

Thank You

----------


## rvkrishnakumar

Thank You

----------


## smsm_alimo

you are really great man

----------


## bahri

*very Usefull Ducoments ,,,, Thanks*

----------


## yassersaid

thanks

----------


## ahmed abou zena

thanks alot. this cours very expensive to learne it, it cost above 8000 L.E. thank you very mush

----------


## kimo-81

Thank You

See More: Iwcf

----------


## medori

Thank You

----------


## lorans_el3rab

*thank you man
it is very important to us*
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## she_hab2005

Thank You

----------


## sammi

Great Job Thanks

----------


## CHEMENGER

thnx a lot

----------


## fox3

Great! Thank you very much

----------


## hamad ali

HII , thanx it was usefull .

----------


## abu-mohd

> now we present the International Well Control Fourm 
> the most wanted certificate in the field of drilling 
> now for every one are interisted in the field of drilling 
> 
> the ceritficate introduced from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salaam Alaykum,
please could you send me this IWCF manual and Exams. I am preparing for one this November. I believe this help us prepare well for course.my contact his 
abu-mohd@live.com

----------


## abu-mohd

Salaam Alaykum,
please could you send me this IWCF manual and Exams. I am preparing for one this November. I believe this will help me prepare well for d course. my contact his 
abu-mohd@live.com

----------


## amrshaheen

greatful

----------


## jpmaniest

thx man

----------


## pankajbhavnani

grt thanks

See More: Iwcf

----------


## ICV-KING

@ eas 

pls can u send me the iwcf manual and exam prep to my email box ekwokey@gmail.com, i dont have an account on rapid share.
pls its urgent i intend taking the course nxt month, thanks for ur cooperation  :Smile:

----------


## oluokun

Dear all,
please i need the IWCF manual material and Iwcf Exam materials too, for those of you that have it please send it to my e-mail. I don't have account in rapid share.
thanks a lot

----------


## Nabilia

ICV-KING  and  oluokun  

You do not need an account in rapid share to download these files and asking for personal email delivery is discouraged here. 
Just go to the link and click on the buttom which may be labelled....   "slow user", "I want to wait", or "free download"  and wait for the link to appear.

----------


## oluokun

Thanks Nabilia,
Ihave tried using the links but the message was file error, it could be the files have been removed od deleted. Please if you have them can you help me re-upload or share them in the form that i can get them.
Thanks a lot
Muyideen

----------


## Nabilia

> Thanks Nabilia,
> Ihave tried using the links but the message was file error, it could be the files have been removed od deleted. Please if you have them can you help me re-upload or share them in the form that i can get them.
> Thanks a lot
> Muyideen



 Did you try the links in the first post?  They were working 15 minutes ago

Here they are again on ifile...

IWCF.rar	  0.585 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Shell_-_IWCF_Training_Manual.rar	  14.488 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ICV-KING

hi all
please will taking a IWCF course get me a job as a driller o an assistant driller
please your input is highly needed
thanks

----------


## ICV-KING

THANKS FOR THE LINK 

U HAVE A GOOD HEART :Embarrassment:

----------


## tyro982

Thank for the uploading such a valuable information

----------


## michael1515

pls send it to me: chukwudiohaegbulam30@yahoo.com

----------


## michael1515

pls send it to me: chukwudiohaegbulam30@yahoo.com

----------

